# Macon county hunting lease



## rdkemp (Aug 7, 2019)

Macon county ga lease
It's set up with feeders running year round ,nice tower stands and new leaning stands 100 acre bean field near the flint river 300 gated acres ready to walk in and hunt. Cabins or camper spots on a lake available 10 miles from land.I'm the only member. I'm looking for 2 members at $2500 each.It hasn't had a trigger pulled on it in Over 2 years.Strictly Quality Managed


----------



## Power5868 (Aug 7, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## daniel0535 (Aug 8, 2019)

Are you still needing member and where in Macon county is it located


----------



## Power5868 (Aug 8, 2019)

Do you still have openings? Tried to contact with no reply


----------



## hdq 7900 (Aug 13, 2019)

rdkemp said:


> Macon county ga lease
> It's set up with feeders running year round ,nice tower stands and new leaning stands 100 acre bean field near the flint river 300 gated acres ready to walk in and hunt. Cabins or camper spots on a lake available 10 miles from land.I'm the only member. I'm looking for 2 members at $2500 each.It hasn't had a trigger pulled on it in Over 2 years.Strictly Quality Managed


Please call Dale @404-434-6325


----------



## mg0823 (Aug 28, 2019)

interested call Mike 478-396-0659


----------



## daniel0535 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm interested call 2299380535


----------



## Sweet (Sep 17, 2019)

One member ..with 9 year old grand son ..will pay both spots and half on the feeding program..


----------



## Sweet (Sep 17, 2019)

Will..(478)283-3713


----------



## Power5868 (Sep 18, 2019)

Has anyone had a reply


----------



## Sweet (Sep 20, 2019)

Nope...


----------

